# Make The Politicians Work  - CBC TV



## Rifleman62 (13 Sep 2009)

Make The Politicians Work 

The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, undergoes a rigorous military combat boot camp. (two days at Pet)
On tonight (13 Sep 09) on local CBC and CBC Newsworld.

Searched the program title and Mackay with no result.


----------



## VIChris (13 Sep 2009)

I have it as following The National at 2225 PST on CBC.


----------



## Edward Campbell (13 Sep 2009)

It was described, a bit, in Jane taber's _Globe and Mail_ column about a week ago.









I'm a bit surprised we didn't hear more about it. It looked like good PR for the MND but maybe he doesn't need much electoral help in Central Nova.


----------



## gwp (13 Sep 2009)

[quote author=E.R. Campbell] I'm a bit surprised we didn't hear more about it. It looked like good PR for the MND but maybe he doesn't need much electoral help in Central Nova.
[/quote]
The program and promotion belong to the CBC.  It is likely that part of the arrangement is that "politician at work" agrees to attend and do what is required without concern for the political value and let "show biz" happen.


----------



## Rifleman62 (13 Sep 2009)

Saw Taber's column, but did not see a posting here for thoes who may be interested in the TV program. Thus the reminder.


----------



## mariomike (13 Sep 2009)

I just watched it. Good for "Big Mac"!


----------



## Hawk (14 Sep 2009)

I just watched it too. He was certainly a good sport, and he appears to have learned quite a bit - except the getting there on time thing! Well done, Big Mac!

Hawk


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Sep 2009)

For those that missed the episode: http://www.cbc.ca/national/blog/video/militaryafghanistan/make_the_politician_work_peter.html

I thought it was a great show, the Sgt who ran the MND through his training did an excellent job of holding back, without actually looking like he was holding back with the yelling.  ;D


----------



## Larkvall (15 Sep 2009)

I loved the part when the Sgt was lecturing him on wasting taxpayers money.

 :rofl:


----------



## GAP (15 Sep 2009)

Kudo's to McKay and the CF personnel....McKay for being the good sport he was, and the staff for filling in a whole wack of experiences in two little days....including checking out the springs on the LAV III   ;D


----------

